

Show HN: Intelligent leads for hackers and startups - mrkmcknz
http://www.leadmachine.io/
Hey Guys,<p>We created Leadmachine after a HUGE pivot on ignite100(UK incubator). We could see the pain of all the other startups wasting money and buying poor leads while struggling to find those early customers.<p>Wouldn't it be cool to have contact details for all websites using Olark or Google analytics while turning over £100,000 in the UK? We can do that with Leadmachine.<p>I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have or listen to feedback!
======
andygcook
I'd be more apt to try this service if you gave me 5-10 free leads, so I could
test and validate the leads are high quality on a small scale. I would imagine
that this is sort of a wizard-of-oz setup where you're manually sourcing the
leads and you don't want to waste your time, but if you're leads are high
quality, I would guess that your conversion rate to paid customer would be
high.

On the smallest plan, if 1/50 leads convert, that means each new user costs
about $127, and I'd need an LTV of at least $381 to have a sustainable
business(3x CAC < LTV for viability of a saas product). That's very different
than if your leads convert at 10/50, or $12.70/user.

If I can quickly and cheaply justify that by using your service, my CAC will
be less than my other possible channels and also fits into my unit economics,
then your service would be much more compelling and I could just dump money
into it to acquire new users.

------
TamDenholm
Very cool concept, you have my email, can i ask OP how they generate the
leads? Scanning twitter? Using Humans? What makes your leads any good?

~~~
mrkmcknz
We're only 2weeks away from a public beta so we will hopefully by then have a
video also describing what the product is on the home page as it's clear
that's needed!

Apart from that the proof of the product comes in the quality of the leads,
some amazing early feedback and hopefully we can carry our momentum forward
with us.

~~~
blauwbilgorgel
Could you tell us here what this product does?

------
iamdave
Is it by design that I have to fork over my email address for a higher
resolution screenshot?

------
malenm
I believe LeadMachine is Trademarked-

[http://www.dealer.com/products/lead-management/lead-
machine....](http://www.dealer.com/products/lead-management/lead-machine.htm)

------
thar2012
You should have some free trial to give customers some confidence how good is
the product.

------
dewey
not sure if mobile accessibility is on the priority list but this could use
some more work: <http://i.imgur.com/m5kru.png>

